# diaper time!



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

mr. squeaks and karijo could you please help me decide what type of diaper sir duchess and pio should wear. i know that brooklyn wears fleece and mr. squeaks wears nylon, how did you choose the one over the other?

also, i checked the site and the sizing is not very illuminating, the only pigeon size i saw was wide, pio is just a kid and sir duchess is gigantor.

of course any one else with diaper experience is welcome to pitch in their two cents!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi there,
My pij Robin has a size "Wide" and it fits nicely. I know big ol' Mr. Squeaks is about 5 sizes bigger than Robin, but for an "average" size pigeon (like i'm guessing Pio is) wide is a good size. 
Since Sir Duchess is "gigantor" he may be a few sizes up from that... they give confusing names (like what's the diff between "wide plus" and "x-wide"??) but I think Shi knows the size # of Squeaks'es suit, so if you call the company they could tell you what size that number actually is.
Good luck, hopefully I didn't just make it more confusing hehe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Aias said:


> mr. squeaks and karijo could you please help me decide what type of diaper sir duchess and pio should wear. i know that brooklyn wears fleece and mr. squeaks wears nylon, how did you choose the one over the other?
> 
> also, i checked the site and the sizing is not very illuminating, the only pigeon size i saw was wide, pio is just a kid and sir duchess is gigantor.
> 
> of course any one else with diaper experience is welcome to pitch in their two cents!


Hi, Aias! 

Well, darn, Squeaks' suit does not have the "name" on the suite itself and I've forgotten except that is was about FIVE sizes LARGER than the one recommended in the list for pigeons.

HOWEVER, the tag INSIDE the suit says "*14*" with the e-mail address: www.avianfashions.com AND the toll free #: 888-412-POOP.

The main thing to remember is try to fnd a pet store or bird place that sells them AND also has a *return policy*. You can also deal directly WITH the company. They were very friendly.

I HAD called them and even though they told me to measure his chest and then gave me a "size," it was still too small! Which means I probably measured incorrectly or Squeaks was EXHALING BIG TIME!

One thing about the nylon, it washes well and dries QUICKLY. The poop "chute" is covered with a thin piece of fleece. Don't know about suits completely made of fleece. One CAN put other "coverings" for the poops but I just use mine as is...

Hope this helps!

Did you ever find a bird sitter?? Could Nona (Little Bird) recommend anyone???


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm scratching my head over here... diapers??? for pigeons??? Is is so?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> I'm scratching my head over here... diapers??? for pigeons??? Is is so?


Yep! Look at my Avatar and you can see Squeaks wearing his "suit" (a.k.a. Super Power Pigeon CAPE!) 

He and I do NOT use the term "diaper!" When he's on SPP duty, he not only uses his "cape" for flying (he has one wing partially amputated, y'know), BUT, he leaves NO TRAIL to incriminate him!


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for the help stephie and mr. squeaks, i think i will order them tomorrow.

stephie can you introduce me to robin, can you post a picture?


----------

